# Rec. Baked Squash



## kadesma (Jan 16, 2006)

I use to love this when my mom made it and had forgotten about it..She asked me about making it today, so, tomorrow, we will have it with our supper.
2-lbs. butternut squash
2-oz.thin sliced pancetta or 3-bacon slices
fresh ground pepper
1-c. chicken stock
1/4-c. whipping cream or 1/2 and 1/2
1/3-c. bread crumbs
1/3-c. grated parmesan
Heat oven to 375
Peel and seed the squash, then cut into about 3/4 inch cubes. Season with pepper and combine in a large baking pan with the pancetta, broth, and cream.Cover and Bake 30 min. Uncover pan top squash with bread crumbs and Parmesan bake about 15 min longer or til top is golden and liquid has nearly all evaporated. Makes about 6-8 servings..Reheats well..We use to serve with roasted chicken. Hubbard and Banana squash work as well.

Enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 16, 2006)

THANK YOU!!!!!! I love squash!!!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 16, 2006)

I think now that you have all that extra time on your hands...
You should write a cook book!   I'll be first in line at the book signing.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 16, 2006)

Double Thank You!! I love squash, too. I have never cooked with a butternut squash. I had to look it up to remember what it looked like.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 16, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> THANK YOU!!!!!! I love squash!!!


Me too, Texas, I just haven't made it lately, my hands are a real mess and sometimes the pain is impossible to deal with, so cutting something with a hard outter skin is at best dangerous..DH will be home soon and he is going to hack away for me..So I can make it tomorrow..I'm looking forward to it..I love the sweet squash.

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jan 16, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I think now that you have all that extra time on your hands...
> You should write a cook book! I'll be first in line at the book signing.


Pds,
That would be a hoot. Me the Silly Gourmet, that would be the title  I am doing recipes to give the kids and grand kids and one day I'll take Kinko's by storm and get them finished..But, in truth, it really more fun to come here and share what I can with everyone..Just having someone say hey I made your recipe is enough for me..Thanks for the kind thougt. 

kadesma


----------



## GB (Jan 16, 2006)

Oh wow this sounds amazing!!!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 16, 2006)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> Double Thank You!! I love squash, too. I have never cooked with a butternut squash. I had to look it up to remember what it looked like.


Thanks SC, I think other than sweet dumpling butternut is my favorite squash..I do like acorn, but it doesn't do for this recipe, to stringy..I used the butternut squash when I made Pa Bakers butternut squash dumplings..They were outstandig..

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jan 16, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Oh wow this sounds amazing!!!


Thanks GB,
I love it.I'm hoping my kids will too. Little Carson, is refusing his baby foods, so I've been fixing him what we eat sans lots of seasonings, so I'm hoping the squash will be one he likes.

kadesma


----------



## GB (Jan 16, 2006)

We are lucky. Rachel loves squash (and almost any other food put in front of her). Here is a picture of her loving it  . Incidently, this is a picture of her first solid food.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 16, 2006)

GB,
she does love that squash  So far Carson adores a mix of peas and carrots, sweet potatoe, and he even took to cauliflour!!!  Your Rachel has the most beautiful eyes...All of mine have blue eyes except for Cade who has my green eyes, and I so hoped for one with brown  Hope she is feeling better tonight..Give her a hug for me.
kadesma


----------

